# Free betta sketch



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright so I am extremely bored so I am going to do one detailed sketch of a betta. First come first serve. Please post a clear pic of your betta you want drawn I hopefully will finish it tonight and post it tomorrow.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would love one!

I would appreciate any one of Honeycomb, just pick any picture from my albums! 

Also, if you have slots open tomorrow, could you do my NEW BETTA i am getting tommorrow?

I just looked at your signature, and you have an arabian? I love arabians! I had an American QH, but he recently passed away. I also have a German Warmblood who is 17-18 hands 

I ride western,english, and bareback, etc 

I have a whole thread on horses! Just search it! It says Horses,Horses,Horses!


Thanks so much!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

All right you get the drawing I'll start it now. I don't know if I will do one tomorrow but I will let you know. Now off to find Honeycomb lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> All right you get the drawing I'll start it now. I don't know if I will do one tomorrow but I will let you know. Now off to find Honeycomb lol


Thank you so much! Dont worry about a second one! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will take another person if anyone is interested I just finished honeycomb


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yay!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright here is honeycomb!








Hope you like it! I tryed my hardest.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

AHAHHH!!! Thats is a true piece of art!!! Its gorgeous, I love it, you have such a talent! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Really you like it? You are so sweet and I accepted yourfriend request! thanks again you really know how to make someone feel good!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i whole-heartedly do!

Yay!

Thanks and so do you with your amazinz art lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! You just made my day!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thats great!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey could you do my betta Comet. I really like your other pictures by the way! Thanks


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah sure I can definately do Comet I am reall bored right now and am dieing for something to do. Thanks for the kind compliments by the way!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

If you aren't busy, can you draw Bae?










Nice sketches, by the way. c:


----------

